# Jan. 21- West Bay Big Trout Tournament & Fundraiser



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Save the date & get that team together! We are quickly approaching the first tournament of the year!

This year's event is again being underwritten by Hookset Marine Gear. If you are wanting the best wade belt on the market you need to buy one today as it will last a lifetime!

January 21, 2017

Up to 3 man teams, you can fish solo.

Festivities, Raffle, Auction and Weigh-In will be held at the West End Restaurant & Sand Bar

We will be raising money specifically for the Texana Children's Center for Autism (501c3)

Event Flyer
Rules
Boundary Map
Online Registration
Facebook Event Page


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Tournament is this weekend!

We'll be taking registrations tomorrow from 6-9 PM at the marina. You can always register online 24/7 up until the tournament starts.


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

How many entries so far?


----------

